# I hate winter



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are pretty much housebound right now, since the snow drifts are up over the tops of our fences.
Yesterday Tito was looking out the window, whining and bouncing around. I went to see what had him so agitated, and there on top of the drift, proud as could be, was a glorious rooster pheasant! We have a few left in this area, but not too many.
It was as if the bird knew we can't come outside. 
I hate winter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Do you have anymore pics of the snow by your house?
Can't believe you have a 1200 ft. driveway-unimaginable!!
Did you see my pics of our house in Woodridge, in Snopocalypse 2011?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So do I!! We North Texans just are not used to this cold and white stuff! Give us 100 degrees and we can tolerate it, but not this continual icy cold and snowy weather! We just cannot drive on it either. Toby HATES it too! 

DH flew with a guy who commuted to his job as a pilot from Cabo....that sounds really good to me right now! 

6 inches of snow at our house this a.m. DH said going further west it was less. He has an early departure at DFW today and it took him twice as long to get there due to the low visibility, lack of de-icing, stupid drivers and slickness. 

If we can make it through the next 3 weeks I think we will survive this winter. By March 1 the weather is milder here, though we've had some snow the first week of March.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What I can't believe is how cold this winter has been. Not like it has been sub artic but it has been COLD consistently since the weekend after Thanksgiving. We have had snow since the week after too. I agree with all, can we PLEASE have spring? Now would be nice.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, it has been very cold, and lots of snow, i have CABIN FEVER, POOR DOGS WE JUST CAN'T PLAY OUT MUCH, THE SNOW IS HARD ON KOOPER TO, TO WALK IN.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yep, I feel guilty not wanting to be outside as much as Gunner wants me to be...If we don't walk or go to the park I at least go outside in our yard and play with him for at least 30 minutes during the week. I feel so bad after I go in the house because I know he wants me to go back out and play. Last night I tried to make up some inside the house games with treats so he was happier...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Barb-did you see this?
: 




I hope you are out and about by now.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

All ya'll are suckas
Move south


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We had a bunch of thunder snow here. The lightning lights up the whole world, it's really bizarre to see. We think that's what took out one of the rooftop furnaces at the pet hotel (good thing there are 4 of them!)




Abbydabbydo said:


> Barb-did you see this?
> : YouTube - Jim Cantore Surprised by Thunder Snow
> 
> I hope you are out and about by now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but if we all move south and start showing our dogs just think how many dogs you will need to beat for points or OTCH points, heehee



K9-Design said:


> All ya'll are suckas
> Move south


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Winter is a challenge but mud season is much more of a pain for me. Those muddy feet make me cringe.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, you do have some impressive snow totals! I'm with you, not a fan of winter Took Finn to a ball field to stretch his legs off leash after sub-artic temps last week....and got a $50 fine for "dog at large". An enclosed ball field and not a soul in sight.....grrrrr. I wish whoever put the burr under Mother Nature's saddle would remove it already


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

The subject line caught my attention, I officially now hate winter too. 

Paid $400 to have roof cleaned, guy didn't want to do gutters, said not necessary; I talked him into doing the front which was leaking into ceiling, agreed to leave the back. 

Next day BACK of house leaking enough to sound like the shower running. Paid a different roofer additional $150 to do the back gutter, ice so hard took 2 days. His banging on the walls caused the fake brick backsplash in kitchen to fall apart, brick face falling behind stove making tinkling noises breaking. GRRRRR.

Today pulled into driveway to find part of fence post broken and one of front storm windows smashed in by huge piece of ice that fell off somewhere. ENOUGH!

ADDENDUM: This is in addition to no mailbox all winter after the town plow took it out first snowstorm.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

The good news is....Spring is supposed to come early!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> The good news is....Spring is supposed to come early!!


....and the days are getting longer. Hang in there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, what a pain. Hope everything is fixed now!



boomers_dawn said:


> The subject line caught my attention, I officially now hate winter too.
> 
> Paid $400 to have roof cleaned, guy didn't want to do gutters, said not necessary; I talked him into doing the front which was leaking into ceiling, agreed to leave the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> The subject line caught my attention, I officially now hate winter too.
> 
> Paid $400 to have roof cleaned, guy didn't want to do gutters, said not necessary; I talked him into doing the front which was leaking into ceiling, agreed to leave the back.
> 
> ...


I hope all is quiet at your place now!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I worked in insurance years ago, I took claims. After a particular heavy snow, instead of calling it "ice dams" we called it **** ice.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm still waiting for all of our snow from last week to melt in our backyard, so it can dry up again. My girls just don't understand why they can't play and run around like crazy when it's such a pretty day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

I am SO SORRY for all the thngs going on in your life.

Praying Spring comes early-I HATE WINTER, TOO!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Barb
> 
> I am SO SORRY for all the thngs going on in your life.
> 
> Praying Spring comes early-I HATE WINTER, TOO!


That's a good point, at least Boomer and Gladys are ok.
Yay for spring and better dog health and mobility - especially for our oldsters.


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I agree it has been a long winter for me but the puppies really really really need to get out for a good run. They have so much built up energy. Yesterday afternoon was in the upper 30's so the snow is starting to melt. We went for a walk in the evening when everything started to freeze again. Not to smart sidewalks very slippery. By Wednesday it is suppose to be 48 degrees in the Milwaukee WI area. 
Hopefully Spring will be here soon !!


----------

